# latex et tableau de variations



## KreAtiK (13 Octobre 2002)

Comment faire le tableau de variation d'une fonction en latex. En faite mon problème c'est surtout de faire les flèche montantes et descendantes....
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2002)

Dans l'environnement math, tu peux utiliser les commandes \uparrow , \downarrow pour les fleches simples ou \Uparrowet \Downarrow pour les fleches doubles.

exemple:
<pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr> 
ceci est une fleche montante double~: $\Uparrow$\\
ceci est une fleche montante simple~: $\uparrow$\\ 
</pre><hr> 

Val


----------



## KreAtiK (15 Octobre 2002)

merci mais c'est pas vraiment ces flèches là que je cherché.
N'y a t'il pas moyen d'insérer des images dans les tableaux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2002)

Si, de la meme maniere que tu insere des images dans le texte.

Si tu ne vois pas comment faire, il y a des très bon manuels d'apprentissage de  LaTeX  sur ce site 

Si t'as toujours un pb après les avoir vu, demande moi, si je peux t'aider je le ferais.

Val


----------



## KreAtiK (15 Octobre 2002)

ben j'utilise
\begin{figure}...
et pour les tableaux \begin{tabular}...
les tableaux et les images seuls marchent tres bien mais les deux ensembles...:-(


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2002)

Tu peux inserer les images avec la commande :

\includegraphics{figure}

ce qui t'evite d'utiliser l'environnement figure.

Sinon, quel probleme a tu quand tu eessayes d'inserer des figures avec l'environnement figure ? Si c'est le placement, tu peux forcer leur localisation à l'endroit où elles sont déclarées en mettant [!h] comme paramètre pour le placement.

Val


----------



## KreAtiK (16 Octobre 2002)

je connaissais la technique du [h]. 
mon problème c'est que le fichier ne voulais plus se compilé.
mais je vais essayer avec \includegraphics ce soir.
merci


----------

